# [ODMP] California Highway Patrol, California ~ December 31, 2005



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

A Lieutenant with the California Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on December 31, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18107*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Lieutenant Michael Walker 
*California Highway Patrol
California*
End of Watch: Saturday, December 31, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, December 31, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Lieutenant Walker was struck and killed by a vehicle while at the scene of a previous accident on state Highway 17 near Santa Cruz. A Caltrans employee was also struck and seriously injured by the vehicle when the driver lost control at approximately 10:15 pm. The driver of the vehicle was killed in the accident.

Lieutenant Walker is survived by his wife and two daughters.

Agency Contact Information
California Highway Patrol
PO Box 942898
Sacramento, CA 94298

Phone: (916) 657-7261

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

